# Luxor to Aswan



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Some pictures I took this week, hope they upload properly

This was the Nile view from our cruise ship at Luxor Corniche (West bank)


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Philae Temple had to be moved (all 40,000 stone blocks) because of the dam. 



We were told there are still crocodiles South of the dam, even in Lake Nasser. So daughter had to get one:

Pleased to hear you had a good cruise.....many years now since i was in Aswan but did enjoy it.Haven't looked at your photos yet but will soon.Did think about you when i heard the news about the balloon trip....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Pleased to hear you had a good cruise.....many years now since i was in Aswan but did enjoy it.Haven't looked at your photos yet but will soon.Did think about you when i heard the news about the balloon trip....


It was a wonderful trip and I'm happy to report that, although the pictures don't show, most of the temples were packed with tourists. We had to make an effort to get a good shot without too many people in. I don't know how it would compare with a "good season" but we even had to queue to get in the tombs at Luxor's Valley of the Kings.

Many Japanese, some Spaniards, very few Brits and an incredible amount of South Americans. And of course Egyptians too


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> It was a wonderful trip and I'm happy to report that, although the pictures don't show, most of the temples were packed with tourists. We had to make an effort to get a good shot without too many people in. I don't know how it would compare with a "good season" but we even had to queue to get in the tombs at Luxor's Valley of the Kings.
> 
> Many Japanese, some Spaniards, very few Brits and an incredible amount of South Americans. And of course Egyptians too



Strange you should say that about temples being packed with tourists as not what i hear from Luxor ex-pats....according to them everything tourist wise is at a standstill.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Strange you should say that about temples being packed with tourists as not what i hear from Luxor ex-pats....according to them everything tourist wise is at a standstill.


Definitely not what I saw this week. But maybe I'm just lucky like that


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I havent looked at your pictures, nor i want to until we get back! We are booked for monday, four nights, although we are taking a diiferent boat. I'm so exited!
What was the weather like?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I havent looked at your pictures, nor i want to until we get back! We are booked for monday, four nights, although we are taking a diiferent boat. I'm so exited!
> What was the weather like?


It was hot during the days: make sure you pack sun block and hats, especially for the kids. oh, and mosquito repellent! You'll also need some warm jacket if you want to be outdoors in the evenings.

Don't forget the Antinal  just in case...

There's usually a galabeya party on one of the evenings, which I avoided altogether but young children may enjoy. 

Hope you enjoy it as much as I did (or more)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Photographs removed at the request of aykalam who may repost them in a different format ,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I was very lucky indeed last week as everything was open, up and running. I hope this doesn't affect Sonrisa's trip

Hatshepsut, Valley of the Kings completely closed - Daily News Egypt


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I was very lucky indeed last week as everything was open, up and running. I hope this doesn't affect Sonrisa's trip
> 
> Hatshepsut, Valley of the Kings completely closed - Daily News Egypt



and they are complaining all the time in Luxor about the lack of tourists....doing this sort of thing is not going to encourage the tourists back.People pay a lot of money for their holidays so to arrive there then find they can't get to see the very things that attracted them to Egypt in the first place is not good for business.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I was just at the Grand Museum on Saturday and there were quite a few tourists there. Many Chinese and Indian groups, with a few Europeans. 

I can understand the unhappiness in Upper Egypt. The monuments are so mismanaged I'd say the bazaar owners have little to lose from blocking them off. Protesting seems to be the only way to get anything done in Egypt these days.


----------

